# fun on the road



## metalsquatter (Nov 24, 2009)

:zombie:i left from nc like a month ago and i have been sleeping on couches and in my trusty tent lovein the road its the greatest feelin to not have any worries except gettin drunk and eating and buying smoke lol but i am meeting lots of new people im waiting for a few of my squatter friends to meet up with me then the real fun begins well the adventure shall continue im not sure how long i will stay on the road if i ever get back from the road who knows i will update this forum when i have a chance to find the internet again


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Nov 26, 2009)

siiiiiiick


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Feb 25, 2014)

Somebody didn't make it.


----------

